# Ksp+ is here!



## Fernando Warez (Sep 9, 2007)

Thonex @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> Wow Bob,
> 
> When I get a moment (or ten) I will read though all of this stuff. You really have contributed some amazing stuff out of the kindness of your heart.
> 
> ...



+ 1.... Even though it's a little beyond me it sounds great!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi All,

I've updated the download package in the first post of this thread. The scripts are all the same but I revised the User's Guide to incorporate some K3 stuff and, to address the Automation Pane scrolling problem.

Maranatha,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Scripters,

I've just updated the KSP+ Multiscript to V1.06 so I replaced the download package at the start of this thread. Besides a long-overdue User's Guide update, I made a functional change to how the Map to Proxy options work. Details are in the Readme file.

If you are using KSP+ or even if you have just put a copy aside for future use, you may want to download this latest version if you like to keep current on such things. 8) 

God Bless,

Bob


----------

